# conifer colorado storm pics



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Will post pics with plow truck when it comes home. Its on the clock right now doing clean up work.This is my place a few days after storms.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Nice place!!! Someday I am going to retire to a place like that!!
Any chance you can take a pic from the inside so we can see the view out of that wall of windows? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yal hell with the snow pictures take some of the inside of the house and the scenery.Thats if you don't mind.Beautiful place you have there.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

*Conifer pics*

Sure no problem! Have to wait till tommorow as its dark right now.I commute 46 miles each way to be able to live up here and to me its worth it I have too many kids to live in the city. It does have its drawbacks like the bears and the raccoons breaking in to my garage and getting in the trash my teenage boy hates bears as he has to clean up after them from time to time LMAO!!!! There is this one bear with a tan spot on his nose! That guy is gonna get it if I ever catch him!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nice place! but i dont know about that whole bear thing. I wouldnt normally consider myself a "city folk" but now I think I am, haha


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's some more Conifer pics... For some reason, I think Conifer is in some sort of environmental vortex and oftentimes gets way more snow than any of the surrounding areas 

In this past storm, I broke a connector off an angle cylinder and my snowblower ate a rock and blew out the worm gear. Fun times! At least my shovel still works.

The street pics are after the chained-up road grader came through. Those things would be fun to drive!

-Gary


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

sure is beautiful country out there. I do miss seeing 6-7' snow banks too


----------



## turfs up (Oct 13, 2006)

*Conifer is beautiful!*

I've been to Conifer, I have a second cousin that used to live there, I forget how many thousand feet up the mountain! They had the same deal with bears and racoons! They're kids grew up and they moved to Arizona, talk about one extreme to the next..........do wish you would quit hoging all the fun though


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey SCOUTMAN I seen your scout at the gas station this A.M nice one! Have you seen that lefthand drive one up by guanella pass?


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

I LOVE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i only wish i was getting some :crying:


----------



## Love2fish (Jan 3, 2007)

*That Scout!*

Hey there Gary, New to the site and have been "scouting" around for info on International Scouts. I live west of Boulder and have been plowing with my neighbor our almost one mile long drive for 8 years with his 74 Scout II named Jerome. This machine has done us well, but last weel broke the front diff. We got him fixed ($1,000) and he's doing well now, but I'm on the hunt for another plow. Gotta say I like the Scout though I have no other experience. What are the guys on this forum saying about these vehices? And...Can you safely put an 8' plow on one? Thanks in advance for your help. Looking forward to being part of the community!
Steve


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Boy I am going to tell you guys it is beautiful where you live.

I just got engaged and we are looking at houses now. She would like 2 acres and thats not all that easy to find around here unless you want to sell a kidney and a lung. lol

I had her sit at the computer tonight to look at all of the pictures on here from the storm you guys got. I think I almost have her talked into moving out there. We were talking about maybe taking a ride out there to visit a friend that I grew up with who lives in Fraser now. I think if she got out there and got to see first hand how nice it is she would be sold on the idea.

A job for her would be no big deal she is a dental hygenist but for me that might be a different story. What is the job market like there for a guy who repairs heavy equipment? I work on Amusement rides here, I know not like many other jobs out there. If I had to describe it I would say it's not much different then working on heavy industrial equipment like compactors, vertical lifts ect. I also do light steel fabrication.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I was out that way last summer.....*



scuba875;346257 said:


> Boy I am going to tell you guys it is beautiful where you live.
> 
> I just got engaged and we are looking at houses now. She would like 2 acres and thats not all that easy to find around here unless you want to sell a kidney and a lung. lol
> 
> ...


 I was out in Fraser/Winter Park last summer and there where jobs up the wazoo....Building ,building, building, everywhere.....Looking threw the Classifieds the construction companies couldnt get enough help.They where starting carpenters helpers at $12-$15 per hour,Flaggers at $12 per hour,Class B operators at $15 per hour.....I was told most of the houses are for people who live in Denver,vacation homes...There where something like 4,500 building permits pulled if that tells you anything..
I hadn't been out there in about ten years and boy has it changed,new golf course's(I think 3 of them) Supermarkets etc.. it had been growing like crazy...


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Rich Hunter;346109 said:


> Hey SCOUTMAN I seen your scout at the gas station this A.M nice one! Have you seen that lefthand drive one up by guanella pass?


My wife did mention something about that 

I haven't seen the left hand drive one on Guanella...it's been a few months since we've been over it though.

-Gary


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

scuba875;346257 said:


> Boy I am going to tell you guys it is beautiful where you live.
> 
> I just got engaged and we are looking at houses now. She would like 2 acres and thats not all that easy to find around here unless you want to sell a kidney and a lung. lol
> 
> I had her sit at the computer tonight to look at all of the pictures on here from the storm you guys got. I think I almost have her talked into moving out there. We were talking about maybe taking a ride out there to visit a friend that I grew up with who lives in Fraser now. I think if she got out there and got to see first hand how nice it is she would be sold on the idea.


Yeah, it's really beautiful out here. I grew up in the Chicagoland area also. Five years ago I moved out to Colorado and never looked back. It's great out here as long as you like snow and sunshine 

You'd probably be better off trying to find a job in the Denver area though. If you're looking for 2 acre lots, you're either going to have to go east (which sucks...eastern Colorado is not pretty) or go west up into the foothills, which is what I did. It's an easy commute to Denver...usually 1 hour and you can be anywhere in the Denver area. 2 acre lots up here in the Conifer area with a 2,500 square foot house usually sell in the $250-400k range depending on the age, views, southern exposure, etc etc. Fraser is pretty nice too although I don't know the demographics of that area very well.

-Gary


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Running 8k to 12k per acre in my neighborhood. NO well, NO utilities!

And grumpy ass folks like me to get easements through.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rampart Ranger;346684 said:


> Running 8k to 12k per acre in my neighborhood. NO well, NO utilities!
> 
> And grumpy ass folks like me to get easements through.


Are you saying $8,000 for an acre of land? Holy ****!


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks guys I am going to look into it further.

Antnee77 I had the same response as you when I read that. I know a guy who just paid $30K for an indoor parking space at his condo.


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

*Scoutman67 & Love2fish*

Great pics.

I wanted to compliment you guys on a couple of great trucks, the scouts. I used to own a `1964 and a 1963. Great vehicles, great to see them still being used!!


----------

